
MINI Plans to Build Inner-City Apartments and Micro Houses - walterbell
https://www.dmarge.com/2018/04/mini-to-build-apartments-and-micro-houses.html
======
oldmancoyote
I'm 72. I don't need much space. During the summer I live in an 8 foot by 11
foot camper and spend considerable time sitting outside in what could be a
common space. I would love to live in San Francisco. This might make it
possible, however I expect the price would be jacked up so even that would be
impossible. This needs to be some sort of coop to work.

